# Tales of the Far Wanderers - Pulp sword-and-sandal adventures, scifi/fantasy



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Available for pre-order:

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS

To Gunnar of the Tarn life is wandering. A half-breed with no home to return to, he has escaped the endless wars of his father's people to drift through the vastness of a land once known as North America. Slow to trust and swift with a sword, he had resigned himself to a lonely, itinerant life. That all changes the day he meets Kamith of the Red Horse. The last of her kind, Kamith barely escapes being sacrificed and joins Gunnar in his wanderings. Together, they will try to build some sort of life in a wild and brutal world. Mad priests, crazy fertility rituals, roving slavers, land-hungry kingdoms, desperate sieges, sprawling civil wars, and deranged warriors are only a few of the challenges they'll face. Their only reward? To survive and live another day by each other's side.

Inspired by the sword-slinging pulp heroes of old, this story cycle tells the tales of two vagabonds spurned by the world, and forced to fight off it's madness at every step. But they're nothing if not tough, and find in each other much to fight for, and to live for...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available for pre-order on Amazon.

Tales of the Far Wanderers

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0795CQ5SH[/url


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Now available for purchase!

Available for pre-order:

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS

To Gunnar of the Tarn life is wandering. A half-breed with no home to return to, he has escaped the endless wars of his father's people to drift through the vastness of a land once known as North America. Slow to trust and swift with a sword, he had resigned himself to a lonely, itinerant life. That all changes the day he meets Kamith of the Red Horse. The last of her kind, Kamith barely escapes being sacrificed and joins Gunnar in his wanderings. Together, they will try to build some sort of life in a wild and brutal world. Mad priests, crazy fertility rituals, roving slavers, land-hungry kingdoms, desperate sieges, sprawling civil wars, and deranged warriors are only a few of the challenges they'll face. Their only reward? To survive and live another day by each other's side.

Inspired by the sword-slinging pulp heroes of old, this story cycle tells the tales of two vagabonds spurned by the world, and forced to fight off it's madness at every step. But they're nothing if not tough, and find in each other much to fight for, and to live for...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available for pre-order on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

20,000 years from now North America is a very different place.  Civilization is long gone, but the fight for survival goes on.  Two vagabonds with no homes to return to will face violent tribes, squabbling kingdoms, and brutal warlords if they are to survive.  Who’s against them?  Pretty much everyone.  What do they have to hope for?  Surviving another day at each other’s side.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Inspired by the pulp writers of old, these tales pit two vagabonds against the days of a medieval future where civilization is just a memory.

Two new five-star reviews!  TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They’re taking on a brutal world where civilization is a dim memory.  All they have to rely on?  Each other.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.  Free for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To Gunnar of the Tarn life is wandering. A half-breed with no home to return to, he has escaped the endless wars of his father's people to drift through the vastness of a land once known as North America. Slow to trust and swift with a sword, he had resigned himself to a lonely, itinerant life. That all changes the day he meets Kamith of the Red Horse. The last of her kind, Kamith barely escapes being sacrificed and joins Gunnar in his wanderings. Together, they will try to build some sort of life in a wild and brutal world. Mad priests, crazy fertility rituals, roving slavers, land-hungry kingdoms, desperate sieges, sprawling civil wars, and deranged warriors are only a few of the challenges they'll face. Their only reward? To survive and live another day by each other's side.

Inspired by the sword-slinging pulp heroes of old, this story cycle tells the tales of two vagabonds spurned by the world, and forced to fight off it's madness at every step. But they're nothing if not tough, and find in each other much to fight for, and to live for...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

DISCOUNT PRICE, only $.99, this week only!

20,000 years from now North America is a very different place.  Civilization is long gone, but the fight for survival goes on.  Two vagabonds with no homes to return to will face violent tribes, squabbling kingdoms, and brutal warlords if they are to survive.  Who's against them?  Pretty much everyone.  What do they have to hope for?  Surviving another day at each other's side.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Gunnar of the Tarn didn't expect much out of life.  Kidnapped at a young age, forced to fight for his people's enemies, he used his sword and skills to escape into the wilderness of the Great Grass.  Wandering for years, he didn't care about much for than suvival.  He'd all but resigned himself to a life of wandering solitude when he happens upon Kamith of the Red Horse people.  As alone in the worse as he, Gunnar finds himslef quite taken with the young woman.  Suddenly he's no longer alone, but he is still wandering through an unforgiving world.  And now, he has two lives to worry about...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Kamith of the Red Horse hasn't had an easy life.  Unable to bear children, she was reduced to second wife status amongst her people.  If that wasn't bad enough, her people were subsequently destroyed by powerful neighbors, and she was doomed to be a sacrifice to their dark Gods.  Rescued by Gunnar, she now faces a life on wandering amidst the wilds and peoples of a dangerous, medieval world.  But brutal as it seems, this new life of hers might just bring her things she could've never imagined in her old world...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS

To Gunnar of the Tarn life is wandering. A half-breed with no home to return to, he has escaped the endless wars of his father's people to drift through the vastness of a land once known as North America. Slow to trust and swift with a sword, he had resigned himself to a lonely, itinerant life. That all changes the day he meets Kamith of the Red Horse. The last of her kind, Kamith barely escapes being sacrificed and joins Gunnar in his wanderings. Together, they will try to build some sort of life in a wild and brutal world. Mad priests, crazy fertility rituals, roving slavers, land-hungry kingdoms, desperate sieges, sprawling civil wars, and deranged warriors are only a few of the challenges they'll face. Their only reward? To survive and live another day by each other's side.

Inspired by the sword-slinging pulp heroes of old, this story cycle tells the tales of two vagabonds spurned by the world, and forced to fight off it's madness at every step. But they're nothing if not tough, and find in each other much to fight for, and to live for...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Inspired by the pulp writers of old, these tales pit two vagabonds against the days of a medieval future where civilization is just a memory. TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're taking on a brutal world where civilization is a dim memory.  All they have to rely on?  Each other.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

This weekend only, discount price!  Only $.99.  Gritty, action-packed, sword and sandal adventures for a great price.  TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available of Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

20,000 years from now North America is a very different place.  Civilization is long gone, but the fight for survival goes on.  Two vagabonds with no homes to return to will face violent tribes, squabbling kingdoms, and brutal warlords if they are to survive.  Who's against them?  Pretty much everyone.  What do they have to hope for?  Surviving another day at each other's side.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.  FREE on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Inspired by the pulp writers of old, these tales pit two vagabonds against the days of a medieval future where civilization is just a memory.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available from Amazon.


Keep an eye out for my new book, THE BOYS OF THE BREACH, now available for pre-order!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're taking on a brutal world where civilization is a dim memory.  All they have to rely on?  Each other.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.  Free for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To Gunnar of the Tarn life is wandering. A half-breed with no home to return to, he has escaped the endless wars of his father's people to drift through the vastness of a land once known as North America. Slow to trust and swift with a sword, he had resigned himself to a lonely, itinerant life. That all changes the day he meets Kamith of the Red Horse. The last of her kind, Kamith barely escapes being sacrificed and joins Gunnar in his wanderings. Together, they will try to build some sort of life in a wild and brutal world. Mad priests, crazy fertility rituals, roving slavers, land-hungry kingdoms, desperate sieges, sprawling civil wars, and deranged warriors are only a few of the challenges they'll face. Their only reward? To survive and live another day by each other's side.

Inspired by the sword-slinging pulp heroes of old, this story cycle tells the tales of two vagabonds spurned by the world, and forced to fight off it's madness at every step. But they're nothing if not tough, and find in each other much to fight for, and to live for...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

20,000 years from now North America is a very different place.  Civilization is long gone, but the fight for survival goes on.  Two vagabonds with no homes to return to will face violent tribes, squabbling kingdoms, and brutal warlords if they are to survive.  Who's against them?  Pretty much everyone.  What do they have to hope for?  Surviving another day at each other's side.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Inspired by the pulp writers of old, these tales pit two vagabonds against the days of a medieval future where civilization is just a memory.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available from Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They're taking on a brutal world where civilization is a dim memory.  All they have to rely on?  Each other.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.  Free for Kindle Unlimited!


Also keep an eye out for my new western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, no available for pre-order.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review : 'Just a fun read, no great sermons to preach, or morals to push. Just a fun book to read, sort of a light-hearted Conan the Barbarian. Can't wait for the sequel.'

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.  Now also available in PAPERBACK!


Also keep an eye out for my new western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, available 10/7.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: 'Fast paced, episodic foray into a future after a cataclysm that resets civilization in the Americas. Several vignettes of a young man and the woman he rescues from death. It all weaves together with enough backstory to build the world as it now is. I enjoyed this read and will reread it on an annual basis.'

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS,available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.  Now available in paperback!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Fast paced, episodic foray into a future after a cataclysm that resets civilization in the Americas. Several vignettes of a young man and the woman he rescues from death. It all weaves together with enough backstory to build the world as it now is. I enjoyed this read and will reread it on an annual basis.
Just My Opinion, YMMV!"

THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, available from Amazon in ebook and paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: " Characters that are likable while not being unbelievable, although the sheer number of scrapes they get into is a little improbable, a world that seems to actually work, and action enough for anyone. The only real negative here is that I want to read more about these two--it doesn't seem like their story's finished yet."

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon in ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a four-star Amazon review: "This was an entertaining read, and it didn't try to go too far for my tastes plot-wise; the author kept the format to what basically ends up being a series of related short stories, and doesn't get bogged down with something too unrelatable or overarching. The cultures aren't delved into in very great depth, but the read didn't suffer for that, and there is plenty of room left for more interesting stories in the world the author built..."

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a four-star Amazon review: "A straight forward adventure story. David Welch knows how to tell them. I'm still waiting for more Chaos Quarter. Buy this book!"

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERES, available from Amazon, ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Pulp adventure, sword-and-sandal stories!  Two misfits fight to survive a medieval North American twenty thousand years in the future...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon in ebook and paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


Also keep an eye out for my upcoming epic poem, THE KNIGHT AND THE SHIELDMAIDEN, now available for pre-order!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

20,000 years from now North America is a very different place. Civilization is long gone, but the fight for survival goes on. Two vagabonds with no homes to return to will face violent tribes, squabbling kingdoms, and brutal warlords if they are to survive. Who’s against them? Pretty much everyone. What do they have to hope for? Surviving another day at each other’s side.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Inspired by the pulp writers of old, these tales pit two vagabonds against the days of a medieval future where civilization is just a memory.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available from Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Discount price! TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, only $.99 for limited time. (2/18 – 2/23)

In a land once known as North America, two cast-offs wander through a harsh, medieval dystopian future where civilization is just a dim memory. With no homes to return to, they not only have to face the dangers the wilderness has to offer, but also slavers, nomadic tribes, warring kingdoms, and the political schemes of the corrupt and powerful. All they have to rely on in this broken world? Each other.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To Gunnar of the Tarn life is wandering. A half-breed with no home to return to, he has escaped the endless wars of his father's people to drift through the vastness of a land once known as North America. Slow to trust and swift with a sword, he had resigned himself to a lonely, itinerant life. That all changes the day he meets Kamith of the Red Horse. The last of her kind, Kamith barely escapes being sacrificed and joins Gunnar in his wanderings. Together, they will try to build some sort of life in a wild and brutal world. Mad priests, crazy fertility rituals, roving slavers, land-hungry kingdoms, desperate sieges, sprawling civil wars, and deranged warriors are only a few of the challenges they'll face. Their only reward? To survive and live another day by each other's side.

Inspired by the sword-slinging pulp heroes of old, this story cycle tells the tales of two vagabonds spurned by the world, and forced to fight off it's madness at every step. But they're nothing if not tough, and find in each other much to fight for, and to live for...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available for pre-order on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

20,000 years from now North America is a very different place. Civilization is long gone, but the fight for survival goes on. Two vagabonds with no homes to return to will face violent tribes, squabbling kingdoms, and brutal warlords if they are to survive. Who’s against them? Pretty much everyone. What do they have to hope for? Surviving another day at each other’s side.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Inspired by the pulp writers of old, these tales pit two vagabonds against the days of a medieval future where civilization is just a memory.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available from Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They’re taking on a brutal world where civilization is a dim memory. All they have to rely on? Each other.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. Free for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To Gunnar of the Tarn life is wandering. A half-breed with no home to return to, he has escaped the endless wars of his father's people to drift through the vastness of a land once known as North America. Slow to trust and swift with a sword, he had resigned himself to a lonely, itinerant life. That all changes the day he meets Kamith of the Red Horse. The last of her kind, Kamith barely escapes being sacrificed and joins Gunnar in his wanderings. Together, they will try to build some sort of life in a wild and brutal world. Mad priests, crazy fertility rituals, roving slavers, land-hungry kingdoms, desperate sieges, sprawling civil wars, and deranged warriors are only a few of the challenges they'll face. Their only reward? To survive and live another day by each other's side.

Inspired by the sword-slinging pulp heroes of old, this story cycle tells the tales of two vagabonds spurned by the world, and forced to fight off it's madness at every step. But they're nothing if not tough, and find in each other much to fight for, and to live for...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

20,000 years from now North America is a very different place. Civilization is long gone, but the fight for survival goes on. Two vagabonds with no homes to return to will face violent tribes, squabbling kingdoms, and brutal warlords if they are to survive. Who’s against them? Pretty much everyone. What do they have to hope for? Surviving another day at each other’s side.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Inspired by the pulp writers of old, these tales pit two vagabonds against the days of a medieval future where civilization is just a memory.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available from Amazon, ebook and paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They’re taking on a brutal world where civilization is a dim memory. All they have to rely on? Each other.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon. Free for Kindle Unlimited! 


Also keep an eye out for my new book, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, now available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

To Gunnar of the Tarn life is wandering. A half-breed with no home to return to, he has escaped the endless wars of his father's people to drift through the vastness of a land once known as North America. Slow to trust and swift with a sword, he had resigned himself to a lonely, itinerant life. That all changes the day he meets Kamith of the Red Horse. The last of her kind, Kamith barely escapes being sacrificed and joins Gunnar in his wanderings. Together, they will try to build some sort of life in a wild and brutal world. Mad priests, crazy fertility rituals, roving slavers, land-hungry kingdoms, desperate sieges, sprawling civil wars, and deranged warriors are only a few of the challenges they'll face. Their only reward? To survive and live another day by each other's side.

Inspired by the sword-slinging pulp heroes of old, this story cycle tells the tales of two vagabonds spurned by the world, and forced to fight off it's madness at every step. But they're nothing if not tough, and find in each other much to fight for, and to live for...

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

20,000 years from now North America is a very different place. Civilization is long gone, but the fight for survival goes on. Two vagabonds with no homes to return to will face violent tribes, squabbling kingdoms, and brutal warlords if they are to survive. Who’s against them? Pretty much everyone. What do they have to hope for? Surviving another day at each other’s side.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Inspired by the pulp writers of old, these tales pit two vagabonds against the days of a medieval future where civilization is just a memory.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available from Amazon, paperback and ebook, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

They’re taking on a brutal world where civilization is a dim memory. All they have to rely on? Each other.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. Free for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

20,000 years from now North America is a very different place. Civilization is long gone, but the fight for survival goes on. Two vagabonds with no homes to return to will face violent tribes, squabbling kingdoms, and brutal warlords if they are to survive. Who's against them? Pretty much everyone. What do they have to hope for? Surviving another day at each other's side.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

If you like Conan the Barbarian, Game of Thrones (...the good seasons), or Bernard Cornwell's Saxon Tales, you might just like this cycle of medieval-future adventure stories. Gritty, sword-slashing tales of survival!

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. Available for Kindle Unlimited!


Also, check out my new sports drama, STAINED GLASS JAWS, now available on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Inspired by the pulp writers of old, these tales pit two vagabonds against the days of a medieval future where civilization is just a memory.

TALES OF THE FAR WANDERERS, available from Amazon, ebook or paperback. Available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------

